# Harrison Hoot N Stick



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Anybody else using a harrison hootin stick by Hooks Custom calls. I was always a Palmer hoot tube fan but getting this thing at christmas, it has made me a better owl hooter. It takes very little air and has most of the back pressure built right in. 

Wondering if there were any other fans out there.


----------

